# Control de motor a pasos con labview



## changarrote (Jul 30, 2010)

Como dice el titulo. Necesito controlar un motor a pasos (200pasos) unipolar que cuando yo le ponga cualquier grado se mueva lo mas preciso al el mismo grado. El problema es que no se como hacer la secuencia para que gire y mandar dicha secuencia a cuatro salidas de la DAQ 6011 para las entradas del motor.

Trate haciendo un barrido de leds pero eso no manda señales en canales separados. Busque en internet y hay muchos pero no sirven ya que se ayudan de el puerto paralelo y no puedo usar dicho puerto.

Esto es para controlar un brazo robótico, dicho motor es la base del brazo y hara girarlo dentro del plano xy

Cualquier ayuda sera exageradamente agradecida


----------



## Soy del electrotecnia (Ago 4, 2010)

Hola hombre!!! iO ANDO en las mismas, pero que hice para controlar el motor de base rotatoria:

Primero: Te recomiendo usar un motor bipolar para darle uno u otro sentido al resto de la estructura desde la base.

Segundo: Crea un contador con Flip Flop JK, a estos le puedes meter un clock y si el clock es lento podras mandar corte o apagado al contador cuando se te de la gana, te recomiendo que el contador no lo hagas secuencial, haslo saltado: ej: 8 - 2 - 6 - 4(Dependiendo del motor Opio).

Tercero: Use 2 puentes H para controlar los motores, uno para cada sentido.

Te mandaria mi diseño pero ando con tiempo encontra, si me hago time te los posteo.

Espero que esto sirva aunque sea un poco, Atte Chico del electrotecnia.


----------



## changarrote (Ago 4, 2010)

mmmm mira ya tengo un diagrama que me hace el control a medias!!! ya que no recibi mucha ayuda pues me puse a picarle al programa!! lo hice con el motor a pasos unipolar ya que es una restriccion de mi proyecto final de robotica. Si te interesa te puedo mostrar mi diagrama


----------



## delilara (Ago 26, 2010)

Hola pues yo hice un proyecto del estilo, controle dos motores bipolares con labview y el puerto paralelo, aunque creo no explote todo el potencial del programa (labview) y me fue por el camino largo, ja bueno si aun necesitas ayuda pues dime y te puedo explicar mi idea o mandarte la inf


----------



## qui_que_87 (Dic 6, 2010)

Bueno regresando a lo del motor paso a pasos, estoy haciendo un proyecto en labview para controlar un motor paso a pasos, ya tengo la secuencia lo que me hace falta es como capturar el numero de pasos que se tiene que mover aun no logro condicionar esa parte, en breve tratare de subir mis avanzes para obtener algo de ayuda


----------



## lupio13 (May 18, 2012)

hola que tal me gustaria saber mas sobre como controlar y que circuito se utliza para poder controlar el motor porfa gracias..


----------



## danfer4114 (Mar 27, 2013)

Saludos

Mi problema es el siguiente

Nunca he trabajado con motores a paso y bueno  ahora tengo que hacerlo

Tengo el siguiente motor a pasos bipolar
http://www.robotshop.com/productinfo.aspx?pc=RB-Phi-131&lang=en-US
que entre las caracteristicas principales esta el ángulo por paso de 0.35 grados

Ademas tengo el siguiente controlador de motor a pasos bipolares
http://www.robotshop.com/productinfo.aspx?pc=RB-Pol-176&lang=en-US

MI DUDA ES LA SIGUIENTE

Tengo un programa para un robot en labview que bueno, despues de una serie de calculos arroja el angulo que debe generar el motor. Para ello estoy usando la interfaz de arduino para controlar una tarjeta ARDUINO UNO R3 que tengo. pueden mirar de lo que hablo en el siguiente link:
http://sine.ni.com/nips/cds/view/p/lang/es/nid/209835

en otras palabras el control que deseo es el siguiente

LABVIEW-->ARDUINO UNO R3---->Controlador pololu----->motor a pasos

pero no se como controlar el ángulo, es decir el controlador tiene dos pines, STEP y DIR(direccion).

Es suficiente el controlador para ubicar el angulo o se requiere algo adicional? como un poteciómetro que gire en torno al eje del motor?

Si alguien me explica adicionalmente como funciona este controlador, es especial lo del pin STEP, le agradeceria mucho


----------

